# Links



## DavidW (Sep 27, 2000)

I started a Flashlight_Links section. If you have a link suggestion or would like your website added please post it here.

(Also, since I added some websites without asking, if you see yours there and would like it removed please let me know.)

------------------
"A knifeless man is a lifeless man"
-Nordic proverb


----------



## DavidW (Sep 27, 2000)

I added xenonics, pk-engineering, ccrane, pocketbright and carleylamps. Had the other one under Moderators






------------------
"A knifeless man is a lifeless man"
-Nordic proverb


----------



## Bucky (Sep 28, 2000)

I just have a few you might want to inlcude as well that I thought of off the top of my head, also you could check Brock's site if you haven't already for any others. http://www.uwgb.edu/nevermab/flash.htm 
http://www.xenonics.com/ http://www.pk-engineering.com/ http://www.pocketbright.com/ http://www.ccrane.com/ http://www.carleylamps.com/home.htm 

Sorry if I named any already on your site, but I don't think I have.

Bucky


----------

